# Rad-Hose für den Winter?



## Onkel Manuel (20. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Also ich hab nur ne Thermo-Radlerhose, die ich aber bis maximal +10°C anziehen kann, darunter wirds schon unangenehm. Mit Thermo-Unterhose gehts so bis maximal +3°C, darunter wird es schon sehr kalt (besonders an den Knien)... 

Wie macht ihr das bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen eigentlich speziell mit den Hosen? Zwiebelschichten? Spezielle Winterhosen? Skihosen? 
Ist ja auch ne Frage der Bewegungsfreiheit...


Manuel


----------



## karstb (20. Dezember 2009)

Sugoi Firewall RS mit FX Pad bis 0°C. Nix drunter.
Wenn kälter: kurze Sugoi RS, darüber eine Firewall ohne Pad.
Wenn noch kälter (<-10°C): zusätzlich Beinlinge
Achso, sind natürlich alles Trägerhosen. 
Kann man sich noch so gerade drin bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (20. Dezember 2009)

Meine Empfehlung wäre die Gore Alp-X. Bei normal kalten Temperaturen habe ich darunter nur eine kurze Radhose an, wenn es richtig kalt wird, kommt noch eine lange Laufhose dazwischen.


----------



## ZX10R (20. Dezember 2009)

die hier http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert= darüber eine laufhose oder die billige radhose von aldi hat bis -13 gereicht


----------



## BBB27 (20. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab bis ca +3 grad  ne thermohose von nalini ( basic serie ) an

morgen wen ich handschuhe kaufen gehe nehm ich mir mal ne lange unterhose von craft oder so mit und teste es mal bei der kälte momentan aber hab schon irgendwie bammel hehe


----------



## Homer483 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren die Gore Windstopper Hose Profi II (weiter Schnitt, ohne Sitzpolster) gegönnt. Kostet halt was, aber ich nutze sie fast täglich und sie ist immer noch Top.
Klarer Vorteil dieser Hose: sehr variabel, da man die Hosenbeine oberhalb der Knie per Reißverschluss abzippen kannst und ich persönlich find sie super bequem (mag nicht so die engen langen Wurstpellen).
So kannst du sie im Winter bestens mit einer langen Unterhose und einer normalen gepolsterten, kurzen Radhose problemlos bei weit unter 0° benutzen.
Im Herbst/Frühjahr halt ohne Unterhose oder halt abgezippt über einer normalen Radhose.

Generell ist es meiner Meinung wichtig, eine äußere Schicht mit Windstopper o.Ä. zu haben (besonders im Kniebereich und Genitalbereich)

Hier das Nachfolge-Modell aktuell im Angebot
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k220/a13343/countdown-as-windstopper-hose.html?mfid=454

Gruß Philipp


----------



## bone peeler (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

habe die Gore Countdown und trage darunter bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nur eine Laufhose vom Aldi und eine gepolsterte Innenhose meiner kurzen Sommerhose. Dat reicht mir.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2009)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Also ich hab nur ne Thermo-Radlerhose, die ich aber bis maximal +10°C anziehen kann, darunter wirds schon unangenehm. Mit Thermo-Unterhose gehts so bis maximal +3°C, darunter wird es schon sehr kalt (besonders an den Knien)...
> 
> ...


ICh fahre aktuell bei -5°C bis -10°C mit Jeans und Thermounterhose. ISt schön warm und man kann sich noch einigermaßen gut bewegen.
ICH werde mir allerdings in absehbarer Zeit ne DH/FR-Pants zulegen und die dan anstatt der Jeans anziehen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. Dezember 2009)

Homer483 schrieb:


> Generell ist es meiner Meinung wichtig, eine äußere Schicht mit Windstopper o.Ä. zu haben (besonders im Kniebereich und Genitalbereich)


Allerdings, deswegen bekomme ich ja kalte Knie, weil es durchpfeift... 

Gut gut, dann hab ich ja jetzt wenigstens schonmal nen Überblick. Wird wahrscheinlich die Gore Countdown werden, das Konzept gefällt mir... 

Danke an alle... 


Manuel


----------



## h2okopf (20. Dezember 2009)

Homer483 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren die Gore Windstopper Hose Profi II (weiter Schnitt, ohne Sitzpolster) gegönnt. [...] So kannst du sie im Winter bestens mit einer langen Unterhose und einer normalen gepolsterten, kurzen Radhose problemlos bei weit unter 0° benutzen.[...]
> 
> Generell ist es meiner Meinung wichtig, eine äußere Schicht mit Windstopper o.Ä. zu haben (besonders im Kniebereich und Genitalbereich)



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bis -20 Grad frühs auf dem Weg zur Arbeit reicht mir die Hose plus ne kurze Radhose drunter völlig. Sobald es Über den Gefrierpunkt kommt, ist mir das aber dann schon zu warm, da reicht dann kurze Hose plus Knielinge, wenn es nur um die halbe Stunde bis zur Arbeit geht.

Bei längeren Touren unter 3 Grad oder so einfach eine lange Trägerhose mit Windstopper oder vergleichbarer Membran und eine kurze Radhose drunter. Das langt mir völlig.


----------



## gerar (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

heute -15 habe nur die von Rose und kurze Laufhose drunter.
Bei mir im Winter ist nicht die Hose das Problem sondern die Schuhe bis jetzt noch keine optimale gefunden..

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (20. Dezember 2009)

Softshell Radhose lang von Aldi, darÃ¼ber billige TrÃ¤gerhose gefÃ¼ttert ohne Einsatz aber mit Windmembran. Bis -15 fÃ¼r 2-3h ok. Hat sich heute erst wieder bewÃ¤hrt. Zusammen 60â¬. Und wenns warm wird kann man eine Zwiebelschicht ausziehen.

Uli


----------



## macpult (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute bei -10 grad unterwegs und hatte nur ne Löffler http://www.loeffler.at/de/Produkte/Bike/Herren/Hosen/4639-HR.-BIKE-TRÄGERHOSE-WS
die ist echt gut.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier gibt es noch viel zum Thema zu lesen 

 ich selbst habe eine Funktionshose vom Berufskleidung Spezialisten !? 
und zwar diese hier

am Samstag war ich ~ 1,5h bei -11°C unterwegs (gefühlt waren das bei dem starken Wind min. irgendwas in Richtung -20°)
Nur mit einer langen Radhose darunter war das immer noch angenehm warm !
wären meine Schuhe auch entsprechend gut hätte ich noch länger fahren können

Gruß Björn


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Zwiebelprinzip wirkt auch hier Wunder! Mit einer langen Funktions-Unterhose (Pro Warm von Craft) kombiniert geht eine kurze Radhose + Beinlinge + kurze Freerideshorts selbst bei -10°.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Dezember 2009)

Gore Langträger mit Windstopper, sicherheitshalber noch Windstopper-Unnerbux von Craft ;-) und wenns unter 0 geht die Ski-Unterwäsche von Lidl drunter. Langt!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Also ich hab heute mal das neue Zeugs ans Rad gebaut (SKS Grand M.O.M. & Grand D.A.D., Syntace Schraubgriffe und RRP Neoguard) und bin ne Runde die Waldwege langgetigert: 





Frei nach dem Zwiebelschichtprinzip hab ich noch zusätzlich eine Jeans angezogen. Damit ging es schonmal wesentlich besser, waren aber auch nur so um die 0°C. Aber es behindert die Bewegungsfreiheit doch schon arg. Da werd ich mir wohl nach den Feiertagen mal die Gore Countdown bestellen... 


Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Dezember 2009)

Oh weia *lach

Also das schaut eher nach Minus 35 Grad aus, da schwitze ich ja schon vom Hinsehen


----------



## bone peeler (21. Dezember 2009)

Sieht ja fast genauso Gangstermässig aus wie ich am Samstag...


----------



## gexe (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen ne Skihose bei Real für 9,99 gekauft, also bis knapp unter 0° geht es auf jeden Fall auch ohne lange Unterhose mit kurzer Radhose drunter. Bei +8° hab ich in der allerdings geschwitzt wie SAU.


----------



## d.darius (22. Dezember 2009)

kauf dir eine Gonso Thermo Trägerhose und eine zweite, vielleicht nicht so warme lange Hose ohne Träger. beides eine Größe größer und ohne Einsatz. kannst dann übereinander anziehen und hält warm auch bei Minusgraden.


----------



## Ede (22. Dezember 2009)

Homer483 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren die Gore Windstopper Hose Profi II (weiter Schnitt, ohne Sitzpolster) gegönnt. Kostet halt was, aber ich nutze sie fast täglich und sie ist immer noch Top.
> Klarer Vorteil dieser Hose: sehr variabel, da man die Hosenbeine oberhalb der Knie per Reißverschluss abzippen kannst und ich persönlich find sie super bequem (mag nicht so die engen langen Wurstpellen).
> So kannst du sie im Winter bestens mit einer langen Unterhose und einer normalen gepolsterten, kurzen Radhose problemlos bei weit unter 0° benutzen.
> ...



Hallo!

Und was kann die bei Regen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Dezember 2009)

Ede schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Und was kann die bei Regen?



ich habe die Countdown (allerdings noch nicht lange)
das ist keine richtige Regenhose, da der Stoff normaler Windstopper ist 
mit der Zeit wird Wasser durchgehen aber einen kurzen Schauer oder Spritzer beim Pfützen Springen wird sie abhalten
Die Hose ist als flexible leichte Überhose gedacht, die sich klein genug machen lässt um sie im Rucksack mitzunehmen z.B. um beim Alpencross als Wetterschutz zu dienen.

Reine Regenhosen sind meist so dicht das man beim biken darin derart schwitzt und somit innen auch klatschnass wird
Hosen wie die Countdown sind atmungsaktiver und trocknen schnell ab.


----------



## Homer483 (22. Dezember 2009)

Also bei Schnee ist das mit der Windstopper Hose von Gore eigentlich nicht so das Problem (Schnee lässt sich ja ab und an abstreifen).
Allerdings wenns richtig in Strömen regnet zieht sie halt die Nässe

Habe mir mal für diese miesen Tage ne Gore Ultra Regenhose geholt, die ziehe ich aber nur an wenns überhaupt nicht anders geht (sprich wenns richtig gießt). Diese Ultra liegt nämlich in der Atmungsaktivität eine Welt hinter der Windstopper Countdown. 

Hätte ich die Ultra nicht für unter 50 bekommen, hätte ich wohl auch meine etwas zu weite Vaude behalten. Also die viel günstigeren Vaude Regenhosen (ca. die Hälfte der Gore-Preise) sind da meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Alternative zu den teuren Gore Regenhosen. 
Allerdings für die Gore Countdown wäre ich jederzeit wieder bereit nochmal so tief in die Tasche zu greifen.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Haarddremel (23. Dezember 2009)

Morgähn,

zurzeit:

- GORE Oxygen WS Bibtights,

- ASSOS winter.LL

Ergänzt um:

- GORE Shorts (keine Ahnung, welche),

- GORE ALP-X Shorts,

- GORE ALP-X lang

je nach Wetterlage.

Mit den Shorts / Hosen über meinem Tänzeroutfit sehe ich (recht dünne Beine!) dann nicht mehr so aus wie Paulchen Panther 

Nunmehr nach Lektüre des Threads bestellt:

- GORE Countdown AS Hose


----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Heute kam meine Countdown an:  (für Beschreibung aufs Bild klicken)

















Die Hose ist in XL ziemlich weit geschnitten, zumindest an den Beinen. Oberhalb vom Schritt ist die irgendwie "zu kurz" geraten, gerade am Rücken müßte die länger sein. Aber bei -4° und dem Wind derzeit hab ich noch ne lange Thermo-Unterhose an und das paßt...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Meine Er-Fahrungen mit der Hose bis jetzt:

-Winddicht: check!
-Bewegungsfreiheit: check!
-Praktikabilität: sehr gut (Gummihosenbund, Klettbandverstellung für Fuß und Wade)
-Regenschutz: Durchaus vorhanden (30 Minuten im Regen und die Thermounterhose war noch recht trocken)

Zum Thema Kälte: Man sollte sich im klaren sein, daß die Hose nur ein *Windstopper* ist, keine Thermohose. Mit langer Thermounterhose fahr ich aber noch problemlos bis -5°C, aber da muß man schon in Bewegung bleiben - bei Stillstand zieht die Kälte doch merklich rein...

Gut ist außerdem, daß man grad jetzt bei dem Wetter dank der Verstärkung im Schritt nicht auf dem Sattel rumrutschen kann (feuchtes Leder, mit ner Jeans hat man da kaum Halt). Für meinen Geschmack hätte der Schnitt am Rücken höher ausfallen können, um die Hüfte ist das Tragegefühl recht knapp - zumindest für meinen Knackarsch... 
So muß man halt z.B. noch einen Nierengurt tragen; ich stecke einfach die Fleece-Jacke (Innenfutter meiner Windjacke) mit in die Hose, so bleibt der Rücken auch warm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubaser (24. Januar 2010)

@Onkel Manuel
Hi
Wie lang ist die denn in XL (Innenbein und Gesamt außen)?
Taugt die auch noch bei 190cm Höhe oder ist wie üblich zu kurz
Danke


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre die Nalini Base Winterhose

http://www.radsportbekleidung.com/i...=nalini&searchcnid=d7b48c12ad91beb61.90213063

Ohne irgendwas drunter. Bin bisher nur bei max. -5° gefahren. Und ich fand es ok und warm


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Januar 2010)

cubaser schrieb:


> @Onkel Manuel
> Hi
> Wie lang ist die denn in XL (Innenbein und Gesamt außen)?
> Taugt die auch noch bei 190cm Höhe oder ist wie üblich zu kurz
> Danke



Innenbein gemessen bis Mitte Schritt: 83cm
Abtrennung gemessen ab Schritt: 23cm (hört also kurz vorm Knie auf)
Länge gesamt: 106cm / 115cm (läßt sich gelegt etwas schwierig messen, der Rücken ist da etwas länger)
Bundweite gelegt: 40cm (läßt sich auf 59cm dehnen)

Mir ist sie wie üblich etwas zu lang (Schrittlänge 77cm bei 172cm Größe)...


----------



## Homer483 (26. Januar 2010)

@Onkel Manuel: Freut mich, dass du soweit zufrieden bist 

Noch son Tip aus eigener Erfahrung:
Macht bei kälteren Temperaturen ne Menge aus, wenn man Stulpen/Gamaschen unter den Enden der Countdown-Hose anzieht. 
Mit den Klettverschlüssen kriegt man die Beinabschlüsse ja nicht dicht.
Die Stulpen verhindern wunderbar, dass die Kälte bzw. der Wind von den Schuhe her in die Hose ziehen und die Wärme besser gehalten wird. Außerdem merzen sie die Schwachstelle meiner Shimano Mw02 Winterschuhe oben am Knöchel aus
Habe selber so olle Wolldinger ausprobiert, sieht ja keiner unter der Hose, nur riechen tut mans nach ein paar ausfahrten

Übirgens für alle die noch überlegen die Gore Countdown zu holen, bei meinem Stammladen bike-components momentan für 87,20 Taler unschlagbar


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. Januar 2010)

Na toll, ich hab noch 109 Öcken bezahlt...  

Also mit der Kälte von unten hab ich keine Probleme, hab ja hohe Winterstiefel an. Wie gesagt, das Hosenbein paßt da ohne Probleme drüber und dank der zwei Klettbänder pro Bein kann man die ganze Sache gut anpassen...


----------



## schurwald-biker (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe seit dem Herbst die Vaude Men's Falun Pants.
Sie gibt gut warm, so ab 1 C fahre ich mit langer Unterhose.
Einziger Nachteil: Der Windstopper ist nur im vorderen Bereich, seitlich und hinten hat sie einen anderen Stoff. Bei schnellen Abfahrten pfeiffts da manchmal seitlich durch.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Januar 2010)

Für die Statistik: Ich war grad mit der Gore Countdown (+ lange Thermounterhose) satte 1,5h Schneewandern bei etwa -3°C, ging ohne Probleme... 

Also wenn man mit normalen Stiefeln durch 20-30cm tiefen Schnee stapfen muß, dann ist das Ganze superanstrengend. Ich bin jedenfalls erstmal fertig für heute...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (31. Januar 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Meine Er-Fahrungen mit der Hose bis jetzt:
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tip Hosenträger hab ich auch ,dann sitzt die Hose um klassen besser ,als die fumelei mit dem Kordelzug am Bund und rutscht nicht so .Ist dann so wie nee Radhose mit Trägern .Ansonsten seit zweieinhalb Jahren keine Probleme mit der Hose einfach Top.Gruss


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2010)

jep, ich habe auch meine alten Hosenträger ausgegraben 
so ein paar ganz schicke in neon grün und BOSS Aufschrift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab welche in rot und mit "YUPPIE" drauf... 

Aber mit Rutschen hab ich eigentlich net so das Problem, die ist halt einfach in Radl-Haltung zu kurz am Rücken. Liegt vielleicht auch an meinem entzückenden Hintern...


----------



## warpax (31. Januar 2010)

Ich trage derzeit eine normale lange und weit geschnittene Bike-Hose aus Nylon ohne Funktion, darunter eine lange Funktionsunterhose von Anzoni. Den Rest erledigen Protektoren


----------



## Calix6 (1. Februar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip Hosenträger



Jaa, Hosenträger, das war's! Schon ganz vergessen, die gibt es ja noch. Wenn's Hosen nur in diesen Grobgrößen wie M,L,XL gibt, dann passen die mir nie wirklich.
Ich hab die Countdown AS in L. Die ist mir ein wenig zu lang, sitzt aber an den Oberschenkeln schon recht spack und obenrum ist sie zu weit. Also entweder rutscht die oder ich schnür mir die Wampe ein. Trägerhosen sitzen natürlich viel besser, aber wenn man unterwegs mal pullern muß, sind die ziemlich dämlich.
Hosenträger clipst man einfach mal kurz aus...

Ansonsten ist das eine gute Hose. Die ist erstaunlich atmungsaktiv und winddicht. Letzeres braucht man hier sogar manchmal im Sommer. Und ein bisken Regen hält die auch ab.
Im Winter fahr ich mit ner Sitzpolster-Unterbüx, darüber noch ne Thermounterhose und als windichte Schicht eben die Countdown. Bis -5°C finde ich das noch OK, darunter wird es aber auf lange Sicht zu kalt, bin eben ein Frierpitter...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. März 2010)

Ich nochmal... 


Mal Erfahrungen am oberen Temperaturlimit:

5°C: Da brauchts bei mir immer noch die lange Unterhose
8°C: Ohne lange Unterhose angenehm, nicht zu kühl, auf 8km wirds trotz ziemlichen Wind angenehm warm an den Beinen
12°C: Immer noch angenehm

Bei wärmer muß ich mal noch testen diesen Frühling...


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2010)

Wenn es ins Gelände geht, dann reicht mir eine lange Funktionsunterhose, weiche Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren und drüber eine Dreiviertelhose.
Bleibt alles schön beweglich und bis -10°C kein Thema, vorausgesetzt man steht nirgendwo lange rum. Sonst wirds dann doch etwas kalt, vor allem, wenn man nassgeschwitzt ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2010)

Sieht dann so aus:



Nicht schön, aber praktisch. Für den Weg auf Arbeit aber definitiv nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred S (1. März 2010)

Was man im Winter so anzieht, ist wirklich Geschmackssache und sehr persöhnlich.
ich habe zwischen ca. -3°C und ca. 20°C von Sombrio die 4Seasons Short an und die Waden stecken in BMX Schienbeinschonern. Die Knie sind unvernünftigerweise dabei frei und sorgen für Kühlung.
Bei Temperaturen im argen Minusbereich kommt dann eine lange Hose von Suga zum tragen.
Was eher wichtig ist, sind die Füße selbst. Wenn es Kalt wird, dann fahre ich mit Flats und Wanderstiefeln. Die Cleats leiten zu viel Wärme nach Aussen und dann friert der Fußballen ein.


----------



## Pitbull75 (1. März 2010)

Ich bin mit meiner PEARL IZUMI lange Trägerhose P.R.O. Cycling  schwarz ,bis jetzt gut
durch den Winter gekommen(egal ob +5 bis -20 Grad).


----------



## ferrari987 (3. März 2010)

Ich hab die lange Hose von Craft (Sportbib) ohne Polster. Geht problemlos bei -5 bis 10 Grad (und viel Wind). Habe außer ne kurzen Radlerhose nix drunter. Ist allerdings kein Schnäppchen, wie so oft eben.


----------



## d.darius (20. März 2010)

also wenn hier schon so viel Werbung für Gore, aus meiner Sicht total überteuertes Zeug, gemacht wird, dann will ich auch Gonso genannt haben. 

Gonso macht wohl die besten Hosen überhaupt, neulich habe ich mir eine Thermo Jacke bei boc24 gekauft um 50 Euro, so eine Bicycles Hausmarke-auch total super.


----------



## d.darius (20. März 2010)

achja, Nalini ist Müll..


----------



## chris4711 (20. März 2010)

Alles Geschmacksache.
Wenn Du mit Gonso zufrieden bist, ich bin es mit meiner Gore Jacke auch 
Und ebenso mit meinen Nalini Hosen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. März 2010)

die beiden Gonso Trikots die es mal in meinen Bike Klamotten Fundus geschafft hatten haben qualitativ nicht mit den vergleichbaren Gore Trikots mithalten kÃ¶nnen. Seitdem mache ich einen Bogen um Gonso
Lieber gebe ich ein paar â¬ mehr aus und das Zeug vertrÃ¤gt auch hÃ¤ufiges waschen, bleibt in Form und hÃ¤lt lÃ¤nger als eine Saison.

Wenn man Angebote abwartet, dann ist auch das Gore Zeug bezahlbar. Es muss ja nicht das Top Highend Juppi Zeug von Gore sein. Das ist tatsÃ¤chlich genauso Ã¼berteuert wie der Assos Kram.


----------



## scylla (23. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die beiden Gonso Trikots die es mal in meinen Bike Klamotten Fundus geschafft hatten haben qualitativ nicht mit den vergleichbaren Gore Trikots mithalten kÃ¶nnen. Seitdem mache ich einen Bogen um Gonso
> Lieber gebe ich ein paar â¬ mehr aus und das Zeug vertrÃ¤gt auch hÃ¤ufiges waschen, bleibt in Form und hÃ¤lt lÃ¤nger als eine Saison.
> 
> Wenn man Angebote abwartet, dann ist auch das Gore Zeug bezahlbar. Es muss ja nicht das Top Highend Juppi Zeug von Gore sein. Das ist tatsÃ¤chlich genauso Ã¼berteuert wie der Assos Kram.



Jepp! Gonso, Alex, Nalini und Pearl Izumi... :kotz: die Fehler meiner frÃ¼hen Bike-Jahre 
Ich kauf mir einfach nach dem Winter im Schlussverkauf immer das Zeug fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Wintersaison. Und zwar von Gore, Assos () und Konsorten. Wenn man sich ein bisschen umschaut und nicht allzu versessen auf die neusten Modefarben ist kommt das Ã¼blicherweise gleich kostengÃ¼nstig wie "Billig"-Zeug von Gonso wenn man es wÃ¤hrend der Saison kaufen wÃ¼rde. Eigentlich noch gÃ¼nstiger, weil die Sachen mindestens doppelt so lange halten und mehr SpaÃ machen


----------



## Ede (25. März 2010)

d.darius schrieb:


> achja, Nalini ist Müll..



Was meinst Du genau? Die Basic Line? Welche Probleme hattest Du? Passform? Polster? 

Schreib' doch bitte ein erklärendes Sätzchen dabei. 
Vielen Dank!


----------

